

The American Education System is Outdated. It's Time for Change. - aroojahmad
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcADhMYOelw

======
beansssss
This video provides many strong and true points in regards to the education
system in America. I agree with you 100%.

------
jcphillips
very powerful piece!

